# Elon's Grand Master Plan Part Deaux



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Elon revealed his Grand Master Plan Part 2 last night. 
In one word......
Vision

https://www.tesla.com/blog/master-plan-part-deaux

Ski


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Already posted dude:
http://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-master-plan-part-deux-is-up.748/#post-5841


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We have a feature on the site when you start a thread it will automatically look for similar threads already in progress and display them. Please pay attention to it so we don't end up with multiples of the same. Thanks


----------

